# Coomb reservoir - Dec 2011



## PaulPowers (Dec 5, 2011)

No rain No drain but no one ever mentioned snow 

I was actually out looking for a sewer which made redundant last year so should be dry (I found that as I was heading home so will be back this week)



> Combs Reservoir is situated near to the village of Combs, just outside Chapel-en-le-Frith in the Derbyshire Peak District. It is used by the local sailing club and fishing is permitted. There is a well signposted footpath which will lead the walker around the perimeter.



access was easy as they come but the outfall is only reasonably short.

It starts with a box prefab section then on to a sexy brick arch with some nice steps at the end

On with the pics 












in the arched section





the section is about 7 foot tall, I'm just short





Light orbz at the stairs, yeah I can do that shit





Looking up 





 only short but worth a visit if you driving past


----------



## nelly (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice lighting mate


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2011)

Bloody cracking set of shots there Paul 

SK


----------



## King Al (Dec 7, 2011)

Great little find that Paul, great pics too!


----------



## slarti1 (Dec 19, 2011)

what caamera and lighting do you use ?


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 19, 2011)

slarti1 said:


> what caamera and lighting do you use ?



Sony Alpha A300, Lenser P7 and an XM-L 1600


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning photos as usual. Breathing life into the age old silohuette shot too


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 20, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning photos as usual. Breathing life into the age old silohuette shot too



 Ty

Shame that the next time I went back a lock had been put on the tunnels just above the outflow


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 29, 2011)

Like the last shot. Good stuff.


----------



## Gramma6 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very arty photos, well done!


----------

